# Gizmo's conformation Good or Bad?



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

He is quite sickle-hocked in the back, which would make his hindend look off. Not a badly shaped butt, however.
His shoulder is upright, which makes his neck tie in high. 
Front legs appear alright and as you said, he could use muscle.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah he does, thanks.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Bumping up


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is what I call "weedy" looking. His neck is a bit ewe and his hind leg has poor angles which is coupled with a hind leg with poor angles. His shoulder is very upright and I wonder if he is not a bit rough to ride. 

All that being said, what do you want to do with him? If all you are going to do is trail ride, he is probably OK. OTOH if you want to take him to serious level of anything, he probably will not excel.
BTW if he is 6 years old, and looks like this.. he is weedy. If he is 2 years old and looks like this he needs time to grow into his body and might be OK. At 6, not so much. 

Color is pretty.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Now that I look at it, he does have a bit of an ewe neck.

For a project horse in general, I Don't exactly know what I want to do with it.


----------

